# Hey everyone new to the forum here question about brake pads



## zml6614 (Aug 23, 2012)

I have a 2011 Chevrolet Cruze 1LT 1.4l Turbo with approximately 22,000 miles

I was told by the dealer after having my car cut up for the recall that I need to replace the front brake pads. They also wanted to resturface the rotors they wanted to charge $430 which I found outrageous. So I decided I would do it myself, I have the service manual from autocats europe online (Chevrolet Europe) [if anyone has american link that would help) and am assuming its mostly the same.

First is I bought bendix CQ D1522 Ceramic breaks for $35 at a local parts store pro authority can anyone comment on how good the are compared to OEM Akebono the dealer wanted over $100 and I couldn't wait to have them shipped online which I found for around $75 my pads are really worn. They came with clips should I replace the stock clips with these new ones.

Second question is in the service manual it mentions a brake piston install tool does anyone know what size I need so I don't have to go to harbor freight tools and buy a whole $40 set. Can I just use a regular C-Clamp or will that ruin the caliper.

Do I need a torque wrench and follow the bolt tightening exactly or can I do it by hand and hammer?

Lastly is mentions that I should (Apply a thin coat of high temperature silicone lubricant to the brake pad retainers.) does that mean only apply that grease to the clips and no where else?? 

Oh and if anyone has any how to videos or tutorials on this just so I can brush up it is my first time installing brake pads.

Thanks so much for all your help I hope I can be a contributing member to the forums


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

22,000 miles seems awful early to need pads (I have 26,000 miles and my pads still look great).
Anyway.................
1. The pads you have will be fine.
2. Using a C-clamp with the old pad to compress the caliper will be fine. (Remember to take the cap off the brake fluid reservoir before you begin).
3. You can tighten by hand.......what the **** would you need a hammer for?????
4. If it says retainers then that's what you do.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

^^ +1

For the love of god, please don't use a hammer.


----------



## zml6614 (Aug 23, 2012)

I took it to a mechanic instead of the dealer and I think the rotors are fine but hes convinced they need to be replaced and he said that they can't be resurfaced and that they shouldn't be because it grinds down the usable life plus the rotors are only $40 compared to $15-$20 to resurface, although the dealer said resurfacing is possible. I kept reiterated to him the car has 22,000 miles why does in need new rotors he said "these new cars are all designed to be replaced with the rotors and brake pads at the same time" he also told me that akebono pads were no good even thought they are the stock OEM. I gave him the bendix and he said he would use them. I now have to go return the brake caliper set and torque wrench I borrowed from auto zone. Apparently they charge you the price and then you can return it up to 90 says later. (oh and the hammer idea I got was from a youtube video, the mechanic took his wrench and just tapped it lightly with the hammer on the the caliper bolts, I guess bad idea) I guess ill just stick to oil changes although I really would like to learn how to do this stuff. Thanks


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Given the small price difference between new rotors and grinding the existing ones I would go with the new rotors. I do agree, however, that 22,000 miles is awlful early for brake replacement. Have your mechanic check the rear brakes. If they aren't adjusted properly it can dramatically shorten the life of the front brakes.


----------



## Rabel (Apr 28, 2015)

[h=1]Brake Pads: Selecting and Replacing Pads[/h][h=2]What are Disc Brake Pads and what do they do?[/h]Brake Pads are steel plates with a type of friction material bonded on one side. The “pad” or friction material faces the disc brake rotor. When pressure is applied to the brakes, the pad is pressed against the rotor to stop the spinning wheel and bring the vehicle to a stop.[h=2]When should I replace my Brake Pads?[/h]Most vehicles have a method of alerting the driver when it’s time for a disc brake pad replacement. Typically, there is a “wear indicator” on the brake pad that will cause a squealing sound when the fiction material is getting too thin. Other cars have a warning light that is activated on the dash. Replacing brake pads in a timely manner may also save you the expense of having to replace your rotors.[h=2]What happens if I don’t?[/h]If you don’t replace your brake pads when indicated, you may end up causing damage to your entire braking system which can add up to a major repair bill. In addition to that, you are putting yourself at risk for the brakes to fail completely and possibly cause an accident.[h=2]How to do it: Replacing your front and rear Brake Pads:[/h]Replacing your car disc brake pads does not require any special tools and takes about an hour. Complete the replacement on one side before starting on the other side.


Safely elevate the vehicle (do not rely solely on a jack). Remove the wheel so you can see the brake assembly.
You’ll need to locate the two slider bolts holding the caliper in place and remove the bottom one.
Pivot the caliper up and out of the way being careful not to disturb the hydraulic line (rubber hose). You should be able to see and evaluate the thickness of the brake pads (1/8 inch or less is too thin).
Slide out the brake pads.
Most new pads come with retaining clips. Snap them into place, matching the left and right as you go.
Slide the new pads into place.
Push back the pistons so you can lower the caliper into place. Most cars have one piston per caliper, but some have two. You need to push both back at the same time with steady pressure. In any case, be very careful that you don’t nick the rubber boot and seal around the pistons.
Check the master cylinder often to ensure the brake fluid is not overflowing. If it is, siphon off some of the fluid. This fluid is higher with new pads and will naturally go down as the pads wear.
The calipers should easily slip over the pads when the pistons are pulled back.
At this point, you’re ready to replace and tighten the slider bolt. Re-mount the tire and be sure to tighten the lug nuts.
Repeat the entire process for the other side of the front brakes. Be sure to keep monitoring the brake fluid level now that you’ve installed a new pad on the first side.
Finally – test drive the car to be sure all is working properly. You may notice that the brake pedal seems to engage at a higher point than before. That’s normal.
[h=2]Anything else I need to know?[/h]Most cars today have disc brakes on the front and they typically wear out more quickly than the rear brakes. Rear brakes can be either disc or drum brakes, but disc brakes are more effective when wet and have a more direct response to the amount of pressure applied to the brake.

Disc brake pads can be made of a variety of friction materials depending on your vehicle’s braking requirements. Softer materials are quieter but are often not suitable for trucks and high performance cars that have more aggressive braking conditions and can wear out more quickly. Ceramic disc brake pads are light and durable, but ceramic brake pads are considerably more expensive. 

Source : Brake Pad - Brake | Car Part Kings


----------



## Rabel (Apr 28, 2015)

*What are Disc Brake Pads and what do they do?*

Brake Pads are steel plates with a type of friction material bonded on one side. The “pad” or friction material faces the disc brake rotor. When pressure is applied to the brakes, the pad is pressed against the rotor to stop the spinning wheel and bring the vehicle to a stop.*When should I replace my Brake Pads?*

Most vehicles have a method of alerting the driver when it’s time for a disc brake pad replacement. Typically, there is a “wear indicator” on the brake pad that will cause a squealing sound when the fiction material is getting too thin. Other cars have a warning light that is activated on the dash. Replacing brake pads in a timely manner may also save you the expense of having to replace your rotors.*What happens if I don’t?*

If you don’t replace your brake pads when indicated, you may end up causing damage to your entire braking system which can add up to a major repair bill. In addition to that, you are putting yourself at risk for the brakes to fail completely and possibly cause an accident.*How to do it: Replacing your front and rear Brake Pads:*

Replacing your car disc brake pads does not require any special tools and takes about an hour. Complete the replacement on one side before starting on the other side.


Safely elevate the vehicle (do not rely solely on a jack). Remove the wheel so you can see the brake assembly.
You’ll need to locate the two slider bolts holding the caliper in place and remove the bottom one.
Pivot the caliper up and out of the way being careful not to disturb the hydraulic line (rubber hose). You should be able to see and evaluate the thickness of the brake pads (1/8 inch or less is too thin).
Slide out the brake pads.
Most new pads come with retaining clips. Snap them into place, matching the left and right as you go.
Slide the new pads into place.
Push back the pistons so you can lower the caliper into place. Most cars have one piston per caliper, but some have two. You need to push both back at the same time with steady pressure. In any case, be very careful that you don’t nick the rubber boot and seal around the pistons.
Check the master cylinder often to ensure the brake fluid is not overflowing. If it is, siphon off some of the fluid. This fluid is higher with new pads and will naturally go down as the pads wear.
The calipers should easily slip over the pads when the pistons are pulled back.
At this point, you’re ready to replace and tighten the slider bolt. Re-mount the tire and be sure to tighten the lug nuts.
Repeat the entire process for the other side of the front brakes. Be sure to keep monitoring the brake fluid level now that you’ve installed a new pad on the first side.
Finally – test drive the car to be sure all is working properly. You may notice that the brake pedal seems to engage at a higher point than before. That’s normal.
*Anything else I need to know?*

Most cars today have disc brakes on the front and they typically wear out more quickly than the rear brakes. Rear brakes can be either disc or drum brakes, but disc brakes are more effective when wet and have a more direct response to the amount of pressure applied to the brake.

Disc brake pads can be made of a variety of friction materials depending on your vehicle’s braking requirements. Softer materials are quieter but are often not suitable for trucks and high performance cars that have more aggressive braking conditions and can wear out more quickly. Ceramic disc brake pads are light and durable, but ceramic brake pads are considerably more expensive. 

Source : Brake Pad - Brake | Car Part Kings


----------



## Cruzin2013LT (Aug 9, 2013)

This is probably the most clear and concise description of brakes in the history of automobiles.


----------



## Cruzin2013LT (Aug 9, 2013)

Rabel said:


> *What are Disc Brake Pads and what do they do?*
> 
> Brake Pads are steel plates with a type of friction material bonded on one side. The “pad” or friction material faces the disc brake rotor. When pressure is applied to the brakes, the pad is pressed against the rotor to stop the spinning wheel and bring the vehicle to a stop.*When should I replace my Brake Pads?*
> 
> ...




This is probably the most clear and concise description of brakes in the history of automobiles.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Great example of waking up a three year old thread too......probably couldn't see the post date for all the dust, eh?

Rob


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Vetterin said:


> what the **** would you need a hammer for?????


https://youtu.be/LC6VKKzqF-A?t=12s

And yeah, 22k miles seems awfully low to need brakes already...


----------

